# Landscape photo opportunities around Tucson?



## dkooijman72 (May 21, 2015)

I will be in Tucson for work for a few days and have managed to add an extra 2 days to take photos.
Anybody has any good locations for landscape photography in the area?
Thanks!


----------



## Coldhands (May 21, 2015)

I was in Tucson several years ago and found the area to the east near Tucson Mountain Park quite nice. Example (location mapped in Flickr):



Arizona Sunset by Colin Whittaker, on Flickr

Also, I recall Mt Lemmon to the north-east was quite good, although I was having a film day so I have no evidence to share!


----------

